
Norton I, Emperor of the United States - an_ko
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emperor_Norton
======
robbrit
Now I know where Emperor Norton's Boozeland gets its name. Thanks!

Reference: [https://www.yelp.com/biz/emperor-nortons-boozeland-san-
franc...](https://www.yelp.com/biz/emperor-nortons-boozeland-san-francisco)

